# Anni Friesinger ist Mama geworden !!!



## Mandalorianer (15 Aug. 2011)

*Anni Friesinger ist Mama geworden !!!


Am Freitagmorgen brachte Ex-Eisschnellläuferin Anni Friesinger
in Meppen ihr erstes Kind zur Welt. Tochter Josephine 
ist 49 Zentimeter groß und 3,1 Kilo schwer und macht ihre Eltern 
Anni und Ids unglaublich glücklich. 
​*

Sie ist ihr wertvollster Gewinn! Am Freitagmorgen um 8:15 Uhr wurde Ex-Eisschnellläuferin Anni Friesinger (34) zum ersten Mal Mama. In Meppen brachte sie Tochter Josephine zur Welt, gegenüber der „Bild am Sonntag“ erklärte sie: Die Geburt war schmerzhaft, aber jetzt genießen wir unser Glück.“ 49 Zentimeter groß und 3,1 Kilo schwer ist das erste Kind von Anni und ihrem Mann Ids Postma (37).

Friesinger ist mit dem ehemaligen niederländischen Eisschnellläufer seit August 2009 verheiratet. Das Paar pendelte bisher zwischen zwei Wohnsitzen – einer Wohnung in Salzburg und einem Bauernhof in Sneek, Postmas Geburtsort in Holland. Dort bereitete sich die Ex-Sportlerin auf die Geburt vor, das Baby sollte jedoch unbedingt in Deutschland zur Welt kommen. Deswegen entschied sich das Ehepaar für die Klinik in Meppen, nur eine Stunde entfernt von Ids Bauernhof.

*
Glückwunsch 
Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## lev88 (15 Aug. 2011)

Ihr Mann muss sich mit ihr im Bett wie ein Gott fühlen, bei dieser Superweib.


----------

